# Steve "Instant Assist" Novak



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

one of my friends told me that rafer alston gave Steve Novak the nickname instant assist can anyone confirm this?


----------



## smackdabyo (Jun 5, 2006)

http://www.nba.com/rockets/news/New_shooters_are_boosting_thre-192364-34.html?rss=true


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

If alston doesn't top 9 assists head will fly


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Novak doesn't seem to have a problem with the new NBA ball. I guess cuz he's use to it in the Summer League. Also, his weight training doesn't seem to affect his shot. He's a good guy :banana:


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

Shooters need confidence and Steve has a lot of it. I don't think i've seen him pass on a shot


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/p85vUMWtMz0"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/p85vUMWtMz0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Here, If people can't get enough of Novak.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Man I hope Novak doesn't get bored with shooting threes. I hope the team makes sure he has fun. He needs to be put in with Yao and T-Mac. When the league finds about him, defenses won't know what to do :biggrin:


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

wow he's awfully tall for a pure shooter


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Is that the video where he scored 41 points? Matt and Bill Worell were talking about it.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

It's a montage video (did I spell that right?) of a bunch of games it seems.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I'm calling him "Novakalypse Now!"

"Instant Assist." Psssh. Apparently Rafer's creativity doesn't extend too far off the court.


----------

